# Noxzema Liquid Facial Cleanser



## earlene (Jun 28, 2016)

All my life I have been using Noxzema liquid cleansing cream.  Over the years, they have changed the formula somewhat so I can't say that it has always been the same formula all along.  And I did do a short stint using Clinique when I was in my 30's, but went back to Noxzema because I like it better and it's easier.  

However it is also getting harder and harder to find the liquid in a pump bottle. Rarely can I find it in any of the stores near where I live.  Sometimes I can find it at HEB when I visit my son in Texas.  Sometimes I can find it in some (not all) Walmarts.  Walgreens doesn't seem to carry it anymore, at least not near where I live.  So whenever I travel, which I do often, I buy as many bottles of it as I can find and bring it home with me.  It apparently only comes in the small 8 ounce bottle, or I'd buy in greater quantity if I could.  Anyhoo, because it's all I use on my face and it's getting so hard to find, I was hoping I could find a way of duplicating this product.

So I went to SwiftCraftyMonkey and read a bit about duplicating products.  Then I went to my stock of Nozxema bottles and read the ingredients lists.  What do you know, there are 2 different formulas that I have in my stock.  The original Classic Clean (which in the picture below lists Unilever as the company) is exactly the same as on the original short squat bottle (from when the company was listed as Proctor Gamble), but it includes things I cannot find a purchase source. The other formula (which lists Unilever as the company) is apparently not made anymore is not that different in the ingredient list, but I think I can easily purchase all of the ingredients.  I have not really noticed a difference in the way either feels on my face when I use them, so I would be happy with either formula duplication, I believe.

Have any of you ever attempted to duplicate Noxzema and if so how did it work out for you?

Here are the photos of the two different bottles. I made a collage of 3 different photos so each bottle with their respectively different formulas are represented in each collage.  

*Classic Clean* (original formula, I think, or at least as original as I can now find)







*Clean Moisture* Deep Cleansing Cream (easier to duplicate formula?)






Okay, so both bottles say 'cleansing cream' and not liquid.  Maybe me calling it a liquid is wrong, but it is much thinner than what I would think of if I were to say Cleansing Cream.  That makes me think of the thick cream that comes in a wide-mouthed jar.  Not the same product at all.

Anyway, the ingredient lists:

water - obviously readily available 
stearic acid (I have this)
Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil - I have soybean oil
Propylene Glycol - I can buy this at Lotioncrafter here
Cetyl Alcohol - available at Lotioncrafter here
Linum Usitatissimum (Linseed) Oil - I have this (aka Flaxseed oil)
Camphor - not sure what form and where to get this
Phenol - not sure where to get this apparently used as preservative
Eucalyptus Globulus Leaf Oil - I have this, I think, as an EO, but have to check
Carbomer - I can buy this from Lotioncrafter here
Calcium Hydroxide - not sure, but is this the same thing used in pickling?
Menthol - I can buy crystal from Lotioncrafter here
Gelatin - hmm, what do you use? not sure of what product this actually is
Fragrance ?  Isn't the menthol and the eucalyptus oil enough already?  Just thinking

Ingredients in the Original, not already listed above:

Triethalanolamine - available at Lotioncrafter here
Phenoxyethanol - available at Lotioncrafter here
DMDM hydantoin - I cannot find a source for purchase


So what do you guys think?


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 29, 2016)

It is a DMDM is a formaldehyde releaser preservative. Here is some information on Phenol https://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/compound/phenol#section=Top. Calcium Hydroxide acts as a ph adjuster. Gelatin can be purchased at the grocery store. I would check to see how hard it is to preserve since it is a protein or someone here may know. Just curious, have you made lotion before? If not do, it would not hurt to read the basic lotion making tutorial at Swift Crafty Monkey


----------



## Susie (Jun 29, 2016)

Here is a link for DMDM hydantoin (DMDMH)

http://www.acme-hardesty.com/product/dmdmh/


----------



## Dahila (Jun 29, 2016)

Become a patron for Susan and suggest the duplication.


----------



## earlene (Jun 29, 2016)

Thank you for your responses.



cmzaha said:


> It is a DMDM is a formaldehyde releaser preservative. Here is some information on Phenol https://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/compound/phenol#section=Top. Calcium Hydroxide acts as a ph adjuster. Gelatin can be purchased at the grocery store. I would check to see how hard it is to preserve since it is a protein or someone here may know. Just curious, have you made lotion before? If not do, it would not hurt to read the basic lotion making tutorial at Swift Crafty Monkey



What does that mean, a formaldehyde releaser?  Does it release formaldehyde from ingredients already present to make it available?  Or does it release it so it can escape or something else?  I had read that, but don't quite understand what the term means.

Okay, so gelatin in cosmetics is the same as nutritional gelatin, then?

No, I have not made lotion before but I will give it a try if you think it would be a good base before trying to duplicate a facial cleanser.  I found this basic lotion tutorial and will give it a try.  I believe there might be a lotion making book available at the library that I could borrow, too.  I'll look into that.  

I have made LS once, a shampoo that I did not like as a shampoo and have since re-purposed it to be my shaving soap (legs & underarms), for which is works fabulously BTW.  Mostly I do bar soap so far.  I am interested in doing some kinds of balms (for my feet & maybe lips) in the future, just haven't go there yet.



Dahila said:


> Become a patron for Susan and suggest the duplication.



I am considering that since she mentioned it in her response to my comment.  Since I am going to be gone from home for a couple of months, I am not sure if the timing is right, though.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 29, 2016)

Dahila said:


> Become a patron for Susan and suggest the duplication.


I have read on Susan's site that she no longer does duplications, but I could be wrong. 

TEA is a strong base that will form a surfactant if reacted with the stearic acid. 2:1 (stearic to TEA). It will also react with the carbomer to thicken and form a gel. It can also work as a co-emulsifier and ph adjuster. Lotioncrafter suggests TEA be used a little less than the 2:1 in order to be sure no active TEA is left in the product

I do not think DMDM Hydantoin is available to us. Just the "Big Boys". It has to be used with another preservative for fungi control. Hence the Phenoxyethanol.


----------



## kchaystack (Jun 29, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> I have read on Susan's site that she no longer does duplications, but I could be wrong.



Since she has started up a Patreon to help support her blog, she has offered to let her patrons pick items she will try to dupe.  And really - as much good info as she gives out for free, I do not mind giving her $3 a month to keep it going.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 29, 2016)

I do not have much money, actually I am in dare of some sales, but I do support Susan, thanks to her I am making awesome creams, lotions, and a lot different things.  She does deserve to get some money for the time she spend on blog, sharing the knowledge.  3 dollars a months is nothing, just two coffees, but it helps her) If I had steady source of income I would give more


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 29, 2016)

^^^ Ah so that is the trick. Thanks


----------



## earlene (Jun 29, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> Since she has started up a Patreon to help support her blog, she has offered to let her patrons pick items she will try to dupe.  And really - as much good info as she gives out for free, I do not mind giving her $3 a month to keep it going.





Dahila said:


> I do not have much money, actually I am in dare of some sales, but I do support Susan, thanks to her I am making awesome creams, lotions, and a lot different things.  She does deserve to get some money for the time she spend on blog, sharing the knowledge.  3 dollars a months is nothing, just two coffees, but it helps her) If I had steady source of income I would give more




Maybe I misread it, but I think it's $10 per month now.  I'll look again.

ETA:  I did not misread, but I also did not read completely.  The contributions/pledges start at $1 through $10 monthly.  So I joined up for the $3 amount for now.

The deadline for June's duplication suggestion has passed, but I will be sure to suggest it for next month.

ETA: There are different rates, starting at $1 & going up to $10 per month.  I guess I only noticed the $10 when I looked before.  :think:


----------



## kchaystack (Jun 29, 2016)

$10 is the highest tier.  There are 4 others.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 29, 2016)

Earlene is $ 1, or 3, 5, 10
you can chose, most people give 3 or 5


----------



## Dahila (Jun 29, 2016)

I had seen you there Earlene) good decision


----------

